
Blockchain is like my first time with weed - jessekorzan
https://hackernoon.com/blockchain-is-like-my-first-time-with-weed-c13c41982578
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I know OP made the point that it was confusing - but my takeaway from the
title is still that blockchain technology is as life changing when you learn
about it as your first puff.

~~~
jessekorzan
Bingo. That was the intention of my little double-cross. Wasn't sure if I
pulled it off, though.

